# 240sx ---> sr20det turbo?



## splavin90 (Aug 22, 2005)

howdy.
i want to get a 240sx, but i don't know what a good year is... i want manual transmision, but i'm going to get a sr20det turbo engine and drop it in, what am i going to need? will the 240sx trans bolt right up to the sr20det turbo engine?


yeah... i'm a noob...


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

its not sr20det turbo, the T in DE is telling u it is turbo, and any year 240 is good for the swap. the stock trans will not fit the sr20. do some searching theres tons of writeups on this

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/installs/240sr/

http://www.japanmotorimport.com/Jap...tory/Inventory_EngineDetails.aspx?EngineId=20


----------



## splavin90 (Aug 22, 2005)

whats a better engine.. the redtop? bluetop? or blacktop?
or does it matter?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

check the thread a little lower on the comparions of what colour tops to go for. Slap in an SR20 box also, or if your going MASSIVE power go RB25 box.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

a bluetop probably wont just bolt in because its a toyota engine

before you spend any money, do alot of research, there are other s13 websites too, use all of them

and after you get a 240, try just driving it for awhile, you may find you like the KA 

also, there are *many* threads and articles about KA, SR, CA engine comparisons

without stating opinions, anyone feel free to add anything i leave out
(the weight difference between them is only 4 lbs or something close, somebody check me on that one)

KA- iron block, timing chain, direct acting cams, 2.4l NA 150hp/ftlbs stock price- comes with the car
SR- aluminum block, timing chain, rocker arm actuating cams, 2.0l turbo 205hp stock (red top) price- $1500-5000 depending on where you get it, and who does the swap
CA- iron block, timing belt, direct acting cams, all forged rotating assembly 1.8l turbo 174hp/175ft-lbs stock price- $800-1400 also depending on where you get it and who does the swap

now here are some other tidbits
an iron block is almost (ALMOST) impervious to heat, whereas an aluminum block can warp from overheating
direct acting cams are better than a rocker arm, less moving parts (lots of italian engines use this method also)
the SR has lots of 'performance' parts available due to popularity, and bigger stock power, but some maintenance parts are hard to find
the CA has just about every part available at any major auto parts store, ask for 1.8l pulsar parts, but you need to look harder for performance parts
the KA has higher displacement but takes alot more work to get it to hold as much boost as a stock turbo engine

and this is a fact> the switch from CA to sr happened in 1990.5, for the 91 models, when nissan was having financial diifficulty, the SR did not 'superscede' the CA, it was just less expensive to manufacture

smaller tidbit> the CA has some parts interchangability with the VG (300zx) and RB(skyline) series, injectors are one i know, and pretty sure RB clutches bolt up to CA

not starting any debates about which is better, that horse has been beaten to death already, these are just facts, and if anyone has more, please add on, to help the new guy decide what nissan products are right for him





splavin90 said:


> whats a better engine.. the redtop? bluetop? or blacktop?
> or does it matter?


----------



## splavin90 (Aug 22, 2005)

okay
i'm going to look for a 95' 240sx =D
i've decided that i'm going to drive it for a while, and once i get $2,200 i'm going to swap. =D


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

welcome to rwd nissan world, there's like 10k new 240 owners and every single one thinks they need an sr20 off the bat before they even kno how to drive it.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I heard about the sr20 swap after I got my car and so far I have been totally happy with my KA24DE. I also own a turbocharged Subaru so I have driven both. NA and Turbo, and out of the two I think I prefer the lowend torque of the NA, but I also like the HP you feel that kicks in with the turbo and the sound of it is also pretty cool too. You get some cool ooks and some questions that make your face break into a smile for sure. So i guess you gota drive your car for a while and decide what you like better for the feel of the car. I PERSONALLY feel that the KA24DE is a really good match to the driving characteristics of the 240SX. I currently drive a 91' 240SX Super HICAS edition. with the KA24DE. I love this car. Also with a few fairly cost effective mods, you can get a reasonable amount of power and torque out of this car. So try before you go crazy and start moding.And another thing Ive learned is to never stop asking questions. I hope you enjoy your drive with your 240 dude.


----------

